# comprar licencia taxi o no comprar...



## sikad89 (18 Ene 2015)

Desde hace dos meses estoy trabajando como taxista de Madrid en turno de noche, trabajo ocho horas y el jefe se queda con un 60 % y yo con un 40% y veo que podría utilizar ese 60% en pagar una licencia, tendría que trabajar un mínimo de 12 horas para poder pagarla, pero después de pagarla a Aval Madrid en 7 años seria mía, y podría vivir mas desahogado.
Las cuentas son las siguientes; 
Licencia 140.000 euros.
Aval Madrid te deja 80.000 a 7 años 1150/mes
Ahorros 30.000
Préstamo banco subrogando hipoteca 30.000/180 mes.
Total 140.000 euros.

Recaudación aproximada al día en ocho horas nocturnas entre 100 y 120 euros, de este importe el jefe se lleva el 60%, de estos dos meses solo he bajado de esa cantidad 5 días, DE 60 A 80 euros, se trabajan 22 días al mes, mas o menos sin contar con las fiestas, que unas trabajas y otras no y en agosto solo se trabajan 15 días.

si fuera mía la licencia podría trabajar mas horas, sacando mas de 100/120 día, pienso que podría trabajar 12 horas, y algunos días algo mas.

las licencias vienen con coche, aunque es de segunda mano y dependiendo del estado se tendrá que cambiar, o comprar licencia sin coche y comprar el coche nuevo.


Teniendo mi propia licencia me podría gestionar las horas de trabajo, bien nocturnas o diurnas, o incluso hacer algunas horas diurnas y otras nocturnas, dependiendo si son días de fiesta o jueves viernes sábado, que se supone que hay mas trabajo por la noche.

saludos


----------



## OyF (18 Ene 2015)

Vaya tontería, Sr. Que Ud ahora conduzca un taxi (y haya gente que suba), no le garantiza que el año que entra tenga Ud. mercado/clientes/combustible a su favor.

Siga siendo chófer, olvídese del asunto y no se entrampe en sueños, que en Madríz, -a 700 metros sobre el nivel del mar-, es normal que la falta de oxígeno los haga medio tontos y piensen poco, pero, hombre, no tanto...


----------



## Zipotako (18 Ene 2015)

sikad89 dijo:


> Desde hace dos meses estoy trabajando como taxista de madrid en turno de noche, trabajo ocho horas y el jefe se queda con un 60 % y yo con un 40% y veo que podria utilizar ese 60% en pagar una licencia, tendria que trabajar un minimo de 12 horas para poder pagarla, pero después de pagarla a Aval Madrid en 7 años seria mia, y podria vivir mas desahogado.
> Las cuentas son las siguientes;
> Licencia 140.000 euros.
> Aval Madrid te deja 80.000 a 7 años 1150/mes
> ...



Cuál es la recaudación media mensual bruta?

Se prevee que las licencias vayan a subir?

Estos datos son imprescindibles


----------



## jorobachov (18 Ene 2015)

Espera a que Uber vuelva a funcionar, las licencias de taxi son el pasado. Pagar 140.000 euros para poder uno ganarse la vida !!?? es de locos plantearse semejante cosa !!!!


----------



## Mercadono (18 Ene 2015)

No sé si el chiringuito de las licencias durará otros 10 ó 20 años... mucha gente quejándose ya...

Lo digo porque mucha gente (supongo que sería tu caso) paga 140 ó 180.000 euros por una licencia pensando en venderla por lo mismo o más cuando se jubilen, pero quien sabe si en un futuro se podrá...


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (18 Ene 2015)

Si no me equivoco, los taxistas jubilados tienen un plazo para vender la licencia.

Tras la burbuja que tuvieron los traspasos, aun les queda mucho recorrido para bajar.

Por el día las doce horas te las vas a pasar en las paradas de palique o en el Iberia masticando palillos.

Espera, comprar ahora es tirar el dinero.


----------



## Addan (18 Ene 2015)

¿No puedes buscar un mejor trato con otro palillero? Algo así como un 50/50, porque no se como va el tema, pero que se quede con un 60% de la recaudación por tocarse los cojones en su casa me parece un tanto abusivo.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (18 Ene 2015)

Por tocarse los cojones, y por pagar la licencia y el coche.

Que dime cuanto te rentan invertidos los 140.000 al mes. Pues al menos eso tienes que sacar de las carreras, además del sueldo.


----------



## Addan (18 Ene 2015)

Que tenga que pagar licencia y coche no es culpa de nadie. 60/40 me sigue pareciendo abusivo cuando todo el trabajo lo hace otro.


----------



## Trecet (18 Ene 2015)

Comprar una licencia de Taxi en 2015 es como comprarle la moto a un afilador de cuchillos...


----------



## Bangbang (18 Ene 2015)

Con Ubers y demás historias comprar una licencia de taxi es un suicidio.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (18 Ene 2015)

Lo de subrogar la licencia del taxi me parece de juzgado de guardia...
La ley debería contemplar que taxi que se pillara conducido por otra persona que no fuera el titular de la licencia, expediente y licencia dada de baja...
Si uno consigue una licencia en un mercado regulado es para trabajarla, no para forrarse con ella sin trabajar...


----------



## Zipotako (18 Ene 2015)

Proyectos megaurbanísticos como la retomada ciudad de la justicia en Valdebebas y el megacomplejo hotelero de Campamento prometen mucho tajo para los pelas, de hecho las licencias llegaron a tocar suelo en 100K hace un año o dos y en teoría tienen que subir de precio las licencias, pero a ver si el forero se explaya y nos cuenta qué recaudación media hay ahora y cómo ha evolucionado el tema estos años.


----------



## Wallebot (18 Ene 2015)

sikad89 dijo:


> Desde hace dos meses estoy trabajando como taxista de madrid en turno de noche, trabajo ocho horas y el jefe se queda con un 60 % y yo con un 40% y veo que podria utilizar ese 60% en pagar una licencia, tendria que trabajar un minimo de 12 horas para poder pagarla, pero después de pagarla a Aval Madrid en 7 años seria mia, y podria vivir mas desahogado.
> Las cuentas son las siguientes;
> Licencia 140.000 euros.
> Aval Madrid te deja 80.000 a 7 años 1150/mes
> ...



Tu eres autonomo asalariado o como estas?

El dueño pagara gastos, tu pagas alguno, el gasoil lo pagas tu o el jefe? no se como se acuerdan esas cosas.

Especular con la licencias me parece fatal. 
Si te la da el estado cuando tu no la use las devuelve para que la use otro y no para venderla a cualquier precio.

Ten cuenta que si sacan mas licencias o por cualquier motivo una licencia deja de ser goloso no vas a recuperar todo lo que inviertas en ella.

Si no pagas el combustible, yo creo que estas mejor asi.


----------



## yomismo75 (18 Ene 2015)

Yo del 60% que se lleva tu jefe, le quitaría combustible, averías y mantenimiento de un coche que no para, que son muchos gastos, impuestos, etc, etc, etc, con lo que dudo mucho que gane más que tú, lo que pasa es que si tiene 3 o 4 taxis, pues sí, se tiene que ganar un buen dinero sin hacer nada.

En Madrid creo yo que tienes que estar facturando en bruto al menos 1600 a 2200, pero si la economía empieza a mejorar de aquí a un par de años, quizás esa cifra suba bastante más.

No se, tampoco lo veo tan disparatado, pero si no te quieres arriesgas ni atar, pues sigue como estás, aunque tienes que pensar que ahora eres libre, que si el coche sale ardiendo a ti te da igual, que si por lo que sea no puedes facturar durante unos meses, también te da igual y que todo eso cambia si eres el dueño y las deudas hay que pagarlas con el banco.


----------



## Tocqueville (18 Ene 2015)

No compres. Tienes que evitar tener deudas a toda costa. Un conocido hace tiempo se empecinó en algo similar... menos mal que el banco le negó el préstamo, para suerte de su familia.


----------



## God unwanted children (18 Ene 2015)

Estás contando con que el tema de las licencias va a seguir igual hasta que puedas amortizarla. Echate un vistazo a ver el tratado de libre comercio USA-UE a ver si tratan algo de servicios de tránsito, porque tengo entendido que esto viene a cambiar todo el tema de servicios públicos.

Por cierto, el hecho de que tu jefe sea un rentista de tu trabajo demuestra lo artitificialmente caros que son los taxis y lo retrógrado e ineficiente de ese sistema.


----------



## Zipotako (18 Ene 2015)

En NYC el sistema de los taxis es prácticamente igual que aquí, salvo en el precio de las licencias, claro, a raíz de lo de Uber han bajado de precio, del millón de dólares que costaban hasta unos 800.000 USD ahora.

A ver si el forero que ha abierto el jilo nos ilustra con más datos de primera mano.


----------



## Lombroso (19 Ene 2015)

El sábado volviendo de cenar en Valencia capital me di cuenta de lo fácil que es coger un taxi libre un sábado por la noche cuando se supone que la gente sale más a cenar y tal. Pasamos por la parada de taxis del Hospital Clínico y había únicamente 2 taxis parados con sus conductores durmiendo a pierna suelta, incluso el del segundo taxi estaba en el asiento de atrás con la boca abierta. Le pregunté a mi taxista cómo estaba el asunto y me dijo que la cosa está jodida del todo: si te quedas parado en una parada de taxis puedes estar comiéndote los mocos durante horas para que cuando por fin te toque a ti, el cliente haga un viaje de 5 euros. Si, por el contrario, optas por ir a dar vueltas te arriesgas a ir gastando gasoil y con la cantidad de "compañeros" que hay coges un cliente cada hora.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (19 Ene 2015)

3 paginas de hilo y el autor del mismo aún no ha puesto cuanto saca....

Yo le aconsejaría que comprara dos licencias una para tomar y otra para llevar.


----------



## sikad89 (19 Ene 2015)

perdón, ya estoy aquí, mas datos en primera pagina.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2015 at 14:10 ----------

cierto que se saca un sueldo mas o menos pero a base de horas de trabajo y nunca algo fijo, puede oscilar también a la baja.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2015 at 14:16 ----------




Zipotako dijo:


> Cuál es la recaudación media mensual bruta?
> 
> Se prevee que las licencias vayan a subir?
> 
> Estos datos son imprescindibles



actualmente con la crisis, no creo que suban....


----------



## SAMPLERKING (19 Ene 2015)

Misterios de la ciencia infusa

Hoy:

¿Cuanto gana un peseto?


----------



## sikad89 (19 Ene 2015)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Misterios de la ciencia infusa
> 
> Hoy:
> 
> ¿Cuanto gana un TAXISTA?



sobre los 1000/1200 euros con mucha suerte.

descontando todos los gastos que conlleva tener una licencia y resto de gastos.
no es tanto misterio, solo tienes que descontar, gastos.....

yo con 900 que entraran en mi casa limpios me conformaría.


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Ene 2015)

sikad89 dijo:


> sobre los 1000/1200 euros con mucha suerte.
> 
> descontando todos los gastos que conlleva tener una licencia y resto de gastos.
> no es tanto misterio, solo tienes que descontar, gastos.....
> ...



Joder, 900 euros limpios y quieres hipotecarte por 140.000, esta muy loco, pero que muy loco

Si no te da 900 euros el trabajar de noche en un taxi, mandalo a tomar por culo en cuanto puedas.

No merece ni de lejos, cualquier imprevisto te quedas con un pufazo de cojones, busca una forma de ganar 900 euros, no de empufarte mas de 20 millones de las antiguas pesetas para ganar 900 euros de mierda

Cuenco arrocismo, holles

Pd: putos taxistas, atracadores, intentando sacar las tripas a los jovenes con necesidades


----------



## Addan (19 Ene 2015)

sikad89 dijo:


> sobre los 1000/1200 euros con mucha suerte.
> 
> descontando todos los gastos que conlleva tener una licencia y resto de gastos.
> no es tanto misterio, solo tienes que descontar, gastos.....
> ...



¿Y cuánto gana tu jefe por tocarse el cimbel?

El tema de la mercadería con las licencias vitalicias es un mamoneo y vosotros sois los primeros que lo sabéis perfectamente. Cualquier intento de liberalizar un poco el sector ha sido contestado con manifestaciones violentas y disturbios por parte de los palilleros barrigudos que ejercen de tapón e impiden que la gente joven acceda a esos trabajos, mientras les explotan por cuatro perras como a ti.

Ahora imagínate que todos los taxistas que estáis en tu situación os asociáis y pedís un cambio legislativo para liberalizar un poco el tema, ejerciendo de contrapeso a los barrigudos, que hasta ahora han sido la única voz que se ha escuchado en este tema.

Sería bonito, pero ya me imagino que la mayoría de los que están en tu situación no tienen ganas de historias y prefieren ganar sus 900 al mes por tirarse toda la puta noche detrás de un volante y soñar con hipotecarse por una licencia para el resto de su vida hasta que se la pasen al siguiente pringado.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (20 Ene 2015)

Pues adhiriéndome a las últimas opiniones solo puedo decirle al autor de este hilo

¡¡¡¡ánimo wapissimo¡¡¡

(mode ironic off)


----------



## God unwanted children (20 Ene 2015)

Addan dijo:


> ¿Y cuánto gana tu jefe por tocarse el cimbel?
> 
> *El tema de la mercadería con las licencias vitalicias es un mamoneo* y vosotros sois los primeros que lo sabéis perfectamente. Cualquier intento de liberalizar un poco el sector ha sido contestado con manifestaciones violentas y disturbios por parte de los palilleros barrigudos que ejercen de tapón e impiden que la gente joven acceda a esos trabajos, mientras les explotan por cuatro perras como a ti.




Licencias, oposiciones y demas patentes de corso.


----------



## External (20 Ene 2015)

Al que abrió el hilo:

Plantéatelo como si estuvieras comprando acciones en bolsa por €140,000 pagando a crédito (con el riesgo que eso conlleva) y sin saber a cuanto el mercado valorizará tu trozo de papel (la licencia de taxi, la ación en bolsa) dentro de 10 o 15 años cuando desees liquidarla.

Porque si los Uber y otros servicios cloud empiezan a cambiar la tendencia del mercado del transporte privado de las personas (que seguro pasará) tu trozo de papel puede perder todo su valor en unos años.

PD: La misma analogía se puede hacer sobre el título de propiedad de una vivienda, alguien que compró una "licencia" en 2007 y la vendió en 2014 p.ej.


----------



## curranteurbano_borrado (21 Ene 2015)

Bangbang dijo:


> Con Ubers y demás historias comprar una licencia de taxi es un suicidio.



Yo hace años me saque la cartilla, y el btp, estuve currando un tiempo, y la cosa tiraba bastante bien, de todos modos lo deje, es un trabajo muy esclavo,y a dia de hoy ha pegado un bajon de cojones,las licencias estan burbujeadas,y carisimas,ademas hay dias que te comes los mocos,aun conozco mucho taxista.

Yo no la compraria, ademas es algo que depende tanto del ayuntamiento, que son los sitios mas corruptos del planeta.

10-12 horitas diarias no te las quita nadie, y mas si tienes toda la hipoteca a cuestas, lo peor es que despues de pagar la licencia, seguiras echando esas 10-12 horitas.


----------



## entretanto (21 Ene 2015)

Yo veo mucho riesgo también. No sabemos hasta donde puede llegar la liberalización del sector. El negocio lo hace el vendedor de la licencia/piso/terreno. Cualquier cambio económico o político te dejará con el culo al aire. La "inversión en futuro" es cosa de los abueletes. Ahora no hay futuro previsible.


----------



## Diquesi (21 Ene 2015)

Yo no invertiría ni un céntimo en taxi. Esta hundidos ya.

En 3-5 años Uber conseguirá lo suyo y el sector petará. Sólo podrán trabajar los que tienen la licencia, la hipoteca y todos los prestamos pagados


----------



## -H- (21 Ene 2015)

Prueba a pedir el prestamo al banco sin subrogar la hipoteca, no te lo darán, prueba de que la licencia NO VALE NADA


----------



## garcia (28 Ene 2015)

Hace un tiempo, en este foro, te hubieran dicho que ni hablar de invertir en un negocio tan regulado. No sé qué pasa ahora...

Uber pero creo que sobre todo, Google Car significará el fin de los taxis como los conocemos: How Google might put taxi drivers out of business | New York Post

Imagínate que puedes llegar a comprarte un Google Car. Éste te deja en la puerta de tu trabajo y se va a _apatrullar_ la ciudad hasta la hora de tu salida del trabajo... Ese es el futuro del taxi


----------



## External (28 Ene 2015)

Muy buen aporte garcia

Una muestra más sobre cómo la tecnología puede poner fin a muchos modelos de negocio tradicionales


----------



## palodearia (28 Ene 2015)

garcia dijo:


> Hace un tiempo, en este foro, te hubieran dicho que ni hablar de invertir en un negocio tan regulado. No sé qué pasa ahora...
> 
> Uber pero creo que sobre todo, Google Car significará el fin de los taxis como los conocemos: How Google might put taxi drivers out of business | New York Post
> 
> Imagínate que puedes llegar a comprarte un Google Car. Éste te deja en la puerta de tu trabajo y se va a _apatrullar_ la ciudad hasta la hora de tu salida del trabajo... Ese es el futuro del taxi



Le doy 5 años para que aparezca en las principales ciudades de USA, 8 en las Europeas y en 10 en Barcelona y Madrid.... Y en 15 años implantación total.


----------



## Gji (5 Feb 2015)

palodearia dijo:


> Le doy 5 años para que aparezca en las principales ciudades de USA, 8 en las Europeas y en 10 en Barcelona y Madrid.... Y en 15 años implantación total.





garcia dijo:


> Hace un tiempo, en este foro, te hubieran dicho que ni hablar de invertir en un negocio tan regulado. No sé qué pasa ahora...
> 
> Uber pero creo que sobre todo, Google Car significará el fin de los taxis como los conocemos: How Google might put taxi drivers out of business | New York Post
> 
> Imagínate que puedes llegar a comprarte un Google Car. Éste te deja en la puerta de tu trabajo y se va a _apatrullar_ la ciudad hasta la hora de tu salida del trabajo... Ese es el futuro del taxi



Jaja Qué mundo de yupi:XX:
Los coches esos que se conducen sólos los taxistas serían los primeros en apalearlos:XX:


----------



## isasosttw (5 Feb 2015)

palodearia dijo:


> Le doy 5 años para que aparezca en las principales ciudades de USA, 8 en las Europeas y en 10 en Barcelona y Madrid.... Y en 15 años implantación total.



creo que conoces poco nuestra realidad

yo ignoro lo que pasará en usa o europa , pero te garantizo que en 10 años no ves un coche que se conduzca solo circulando legalmente en españa

que no es un modem inteligente en una sala, es una tonelada de hierro que se mueve a 50km/h en la via publica


----------



## palodearia (6 Feb 2015)

isasosttw dijo:


> creo que conoces poco nuestra realidad
> 
> yo ignoro lo que pasará en usa o europa , pero te garantizo que en 10 años no ves un coche que se conduzca solo circulando legalmente en españa
> 
> que no es un modem inteligente en una sala, es una tonelada de hierro que se mueve a 50km/h en la via publica



Súmale si quieres +5 años, por supuesto con un período de quema de coches de estos por parte de taxistas y reclamaciones de "qué hay de lo mío". Pero al final llegará. En cuanto la compañía X de la que sea propietaria google, ponga millones sobre la mesa... los hay-untamientos caerán.

Hace 10 años todos decíamos que era de gilis ir con internet en el móvil todo el día. Métete en un transporte público y todos con la chepa mirando la pantallita...

Lo mismo para el mantra "en europa sólo se venden coches mecánicos y diesel". Los taxis prius empiezan a ser plaga...


----------



## australopitecus (6 Feb 2015)

Tengo un pariente taxista y, aunque no todas las ciudades son iguales en cuanto a beneficios y tal, te diré lo siguiente:

Hace años sí sacaban dinero. Una cantidad que compensaba ser autónomo, currar de noches. Ni mucho menos para forrarse, pero sí para tener un sueldo decente (considerando que eres autónomo y que la licencia de taxi cuesta un pastizal).

Ahora apenas llega a los 2000 euros al mes. Y teniendo en cuenta que sigue teniendo que amortizar la licencia, pagarse autónomos, los gastos del taxi, etc, etc ... No me cambiaba por él ni farto gaseosa.

Y va a peor.

Conforme nos hacemos más pobres la 'clase media' se cogen menos taxis. La gente se está acostumbrando a compartir, pero no sólo taxis, también le piden el taladro prestado al vecino y el amigo de su sobrino les arregla el ordenador.

Ahora bien, cada cuál hace lo que le sale de las narices con su dinero. Tu situación económica, posibilidades, etc, sólo lo sabes tú.


----------



## Filomeno (6 Feb 2015)

No necesitas trabajar 12 horas. 

Compras la licencia, compras coche nuevo (cada 5 años) y buscas a otro conductor.

Tu curras 8 horas, el otro curra las otras 8 horas (no se puede currar más de 16 horas). Las 8 horas del otro llegas un acuerdo para pagarle (del estilo del tuyo o algo menos explotador).

Así optimizas al máximo tu inversión (ganas las 8 horas de tu trabajo y algo en el resto de las 8 horas) que no serán 140 si no más bien 140+15 (coche)+3 (gestiones, registro vehículo)=158.

El riesgo real y que te han señalado muy bien el resto de gente es que entre UBER, que al del Ayuntamiento le de por sacar 15.000 licencias nuevas o lo que sea en cualquier momento el sector puede volverse mucho más competitivo y tu licencia valga menos.

Yo no metería mi casa en garantía ni de palo a no ser que veas muy claros los números y estés muy seguro del sector.


----------

